# Echo - general



## Sandpiper

I have two Echos.  The one in the bedroom -- it's working when I fall asleep.  Wake up in the morning (app. 5 hour nights if it matters), "Echo, what time is it?"  Nothing.  Try again.  Nothing.  Unplug.  Plug.  Then it works.  Third morning this morning -- about every other lately.  Called Amazon.  One thing trying -- call name had been Alexa, changed it to Echo.  Maybe be that will fix it?  Echo is also / has been call name for Echo in the living room.  Alejandro from Amazon is going to call me tomorrow morning about it.  Merry Christmas.

Funny thing happened last night.  I was listening to talk station in Chicago WGN-AM via Tune-In on Echo.  Radio host was talking about Echos.  She voice demonstrated an Echo request, "Alexa, find local pizza places."  (Something like that.)  And so my Alexa answered.  Sound from radio station went into background and my Alexa gave pizza places.


----------



## barryem

I saw a video on youtube about a week ago where a guy set up his Echo to read his emails and he also set up his Google Home to read his emails, i think on a different account.  Then he sent an email to the account for Google home titled "Alexa do I have any email?" and he sent one ot the address the Echo was monitoring titled "Okay Google do I have any email?".  The he asked one, it answered, triggering the other which answered, triggering the other, etc.  It went on for 24 hours. 

Barry


----------



## Sandpiper

LOL


----------



## sjc

I have an echo and 2 dots 2nd Gen. 
What I don't understand is why the skills don't work unless requested verbatim. One must remember the exact name of the skill precisely or it is useless.Can't ask in general terms....therefore with something like over 5 thousand skills; one needs to keep a log. 
Guess I won't be using too many skills. You need skills to use skills so to speak. Anyone else feel the same way??


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sjc said:


> I have an echo and 2 dots 2nd Gen.
> What I don't understand is why the skills don't work unless requested verbatim. One must remember the exact name of the skill precisely or it is useless.Can't ask in general terms....therefore with something like over 5 thousand skills; one needs to keep a log.
> Guess I won't be using too many skills. You need skills to use skills so to speak. Anyone else feel the same way??


 I don't like the system either, but consider that Alexa has to search through all the available skills. To avoid confusion, she need something precise! But it is awkward.


----------



## barryem

I think that's what the Google Home Echo competitor is trying to address.  With it, from what I've read, you don't have to be as precise.  It's said to be good at making inferences from context and also at filling in the blanks based on what it knows about you.  I've only seen this on Youtube videos so far.  I haven't seen the Google Home yet.  Hopefully Amazon will try to do this down the road as well.

Something I've been noticing watching video blogs lately is that they avoid using the word Alexa.  At least most of them seem to be.  I sure hope I'm right.

I just asked Alexa to tell me a joke and she asked why the mushroom gets invited to so many parties?  Then she said it's because he's a fungi (fun guy).  This is something else Amazon needs to work on. 

Barry


----------



## sjc

My brother has the Google Home and it does address the issue much better than the echo does. However having said that I feel the echo is a much better speaker than the Google home; so for music purposes, I prefer the Echo over the Google home. As far as knowledge goes; the Google home has it all over the echo. I hate to say that because I am an Amazon fan...but the truth is the truth. He and I spent two hours sitting side-by-side trying the two units and comparing them.


----------



## Sandpiper

sjc said:


> I have an echo and 2 dots 2nd Gen.
> What I don't understand is why the skills don't work unless requested verbatim. One must remember the exact name of the skill precisely or it is useless.Can't ask in general terms....therefore with something like over 5 thousand skills; one needs to keep a log.
> Guess I won't be using too many skills. You need skills to use skills so to speak. Anyone else feel the same way??


*Agree.*

During Christmas season I asked Alexa to play a particular album. "Shuffle album Christmastime in New Orleans by the NOLA Players." _NOLA Players_ is the name of the artist. Didn't play that. Tried again. Same error. Then I tried, "Shuffle album Christmastime in New Orleans by the _New Orleans Players_." Played the correct album. But Alexa's voice confirmation was, "Christmastime in New Orleans by the _NOLA Players_."

My memory is short. Few weeks ago made a music request or something. Was something short and simple. Wasn't getting what I wanted. OK, I'll try spelling it. She understood that.   

Alexa is still a work in progress. I like Alexa, but needs a lot of progress.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The way the skills work, which is indeed cumbersome, is a separate issue from basic commands not working.  I get frustrated with both, but I have done less fiddling with the skills than I have with the basic commands.  When a basic command (like "Play xxx by xxx") doesn't work, I send feedback using the card on the home page.  They need to know when things that should work don't work.

Indeed a work in progress!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

A request I often have a problem with lately -- "Tune-In WGN radio."  I often get WGMD.  I usually have to repeat request distinctly a number of times before I get the correct radio station.


----------



## NanD

I haven't  had a problem with albums or play lists yet, but I have only requested play & not shuffle.

She will sing Happy Birthday, if requested, but not personalized with a name

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

Some times I ask once or twice and then give up and use the app to get her to play something specific.  But most of the time I can get an album or playlist to play correctly.
I do have a problem with the playlist that I have called "Good Morning."  Apparently there is now an Amazon playlist called "Good Morning - Tweens" and she insists on playing that list rather than the one in my library unless I specify "Alexa, play MY playlist Good Morning."  I guess I could change the name of my playlist,  but that would be just as hard to remember


----------



## sjc

I also have found that some basic commands are not followed or understood. I have taken Betsy's advice and forwarded feedback via cards. Let's hope it helps to have many follow suit...

Agree...work in progress.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good, sjc!  They can't fix problems they don't know about.  Let us know if they get back to you.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alexa is very strict. Sometimes she doesn't listen even if I give a verbatim command.

I did have a problem with one album. Seems Amazon has just one song from it on prime and I own the full album. When I checked to make sure I had the exact title, I saw the two. Now I make sure I ask for the complete title of mine.


----------



## Atunah

I get into little fights with her from time to time. Certain things are just hard to get her to understand and they are usually something not english. German radio stations are a fun one. And one of my favorite songs by Cat Stevens, Lady d'Arbanville. Saying it the way it is suppose to be said doesn't work, I have to try to say it in the weird way Alexa wants to hear/say it. I have yet to get it right on first try.  

Or asking the weather nearest where my family lives in Bavaria. That's fun too.  . I can end up taking the easy way with Munich, but that would be boring, wouldn't it. 

I been having a ball lately since my husband brought home 2 wemo plugs. One living room lamp and one bedroom lamp. We also now have a dot upstairs that is connected to a nice speaker we could never use that was attached to the 2nd TV. It could not be used as the TV didn't have a hole to plug the speaker cable in. Since the dot does have the 3.5mm hole, its perfect now. 

So now we lay in bed and make funnies with dottie. Last night he played some suppose fall asleep sounds. Suddenly there was loud craw craaaaaaaaaaaww, some crazy bird which startled me out of sleep. Yikes. 

I wish there was a timer thing for sleep sounds. Or music. So I could have it just play for 30 minutes or an hour and it would stop by itself. Why don't we have that. I can't leave something on or it would stream all night.


----------



## readingril

Aren't they just audio files that you can say "Alexa set a sleep timer for 45 minutes" or, "Alexa, stop playing in 45 minutes", or are they playing from a skill? 

I've been (re) listening to an Audible book in 15 minute increments (the above works with Audible too) when I go to sleep. I probably fall asleep after five minutes.  I'd hate to tell a favorite author she puts me to sleep every night!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I wish there was a timer thing for sleep sounds. Or music. So I could have it just play for 30 minutes or an hour and it would stop by itself. Why don't we have that. I can't leave something on or it would stream all night.


As readingril says, you should be able to say Set a sleep timer: "Alexa set a sleep timer for 45 minutes" or, "Alexa, stop playing in 45 minutes."

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/the-complete-list-of-alexa-commands/


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As readingril says, you should be able to say Set a sleep timer: "Alexa set a sleep timer for 45 minutes" or, "Alexa, stop playing in 45 minutes."
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/the-complete-list-of-alexa-commands/


Hmm, not sure how that is done. Say I ask it to play this and that. A station, a playlist, a radio station via tunein or iheart. I tried asking it to play this station for 30 minutes, no go. Tried asking it to play such and such station or play list for 30 minutes. No go. So do I first get it to play what I want and then ask her again? Pretty sure I tried that too. All I get is the usual. Sorry, I don't know what you mean, or whatever she says.

Let me check that site and see whats there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Hmm, not sure how that is done. Say I ask it to play this and that. A station, a playlist, a radio station via tunein or iheart. I tried asking it to play this station for 30 minutes, no go. Tried asking it to play such and such station or play list for 30 minutes. No go. So do I first get it to play what I want and then ask her again? Pretty sure I tried that too. All I get is the usual. Sorry, I don't know what you mean, or whatever she says.
> 
> Let me check that site and see whats there.


Ok, I just tried it...

I said, *Alexa, play Bruce Springsteen*. She started playing. Then, I said, *Alexa, stop playing in one minute.* She said *OK, I'll stop playing in one minute.* And then she stopped. I haven't tried it with a playlist or station yet.

Trying a station now... EDIT: *Alexa, play Willie Nelson station.*. She starts playing. *Alexa, stop playing in one minute.* She said *OK, I'll stop playing in one minute.* And then she stopped.

Hope you can get it to work, Atunah!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Thanks. I'll try it out later in bed. We must not have said just the right thing. 

Just do not ask her to sing, is horrible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Thanks. I'll try it out later in bed. We must not have said just the right thing.
> 
> Just do not ask her to sing, is horrible.


 

Now you know we'll have to try that!

EDIT: ROFL


----------



## readingril

Start your content playing, then use either of those phrases to set your sleep timer. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ok, I just tried it...
> 
> I said, *Alexa, play Bruce Springsteen*. She started playing. Then, I said, *Alexa, stop playing in one minute.* She said *OK, I'll stop playing in one minute.* And then she stopped. I haven't tried it with a playlist or station yet.
> 
> Trying a station now... EDIT: *Alexa, play Willie Nelson station.*. She starts playing. *Alexa, stop playing in one minute.* She said *OK, I'll stop playing in one minute.* And then she stopped.
> 
> Hope you can get it to work, Atunah!
> 
> Betsy


That's good to know. I like to play music at night, but too often I doze off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's good to know. I like to play music at night, but too often I doze off.


Yeah, I didn't know one could do this!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Or say, "Alexa, set sleep timer for one hour."  She confirms that and will stop playing music, radio, whatever in one hour.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, thanks everyone. It worked. We slept so well with the sounds that we overslept a bit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I tried this, and found that Alexa just stopped when I told her "stop playing in one minute." I think she hears "stop" and just stops. But "set sleep timer for one minute" worked perfectly.


----------



## Atunah

I told her to stop playing in 30 minutes. She said ok and I assume she stopped playing 30 minutes later as we drifted off into far lands before noticing. But she did not just stop playing. She might have only heard the words stop play and ignored everything after that. She is good at ignoring when she gets into one of her snits.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I told her to stop playing in 30 minutes. She said ok and I assume she stopped playing 30 minutes later as we drifted off into far lands before noticing. But she did not just stop playing. She might have only heard the words stop play and ignored everything after that. She is good at ignoring when she gets into one of her snits.


 Yes, she can be quite temperamental . Sometimes I tell her to shut up . Other times I want to say thank you but she never says you're welcome.


----------



## Linjeakel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, she can be quite temperamental . Sometimes I tell her to shut up . Other times I want to say thank you but she never says you're welcome.


If you remember to say 'Alexa' before you say 'thank you', she will respond.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> If you remember to say 'Alexa' before you say 'thank you', she will respond.


Aw and here I thought she was being rude.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I tried this, and found that Alexa just stopped when I told her "stop playing in one minute." I think she hears "stop" and just stops. But "set sleep timer for one minute" worked perfectly.


Hmmm....just tried it again. Works great for me, I said *Alexa, stop playing in one minute* and she said "Okay, I'll stop playing in one minute."

Maybe you need to run your words together more. . Or talk more quickly, like someone from New York.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm....just tried it again. Works great for me, I said *Alexa, stop playing in one minute* and she said "Okay, I'll stop playing in one minute."
> 
> Maybe you need to run your words together more. . Or talk more quickly, like someone from New York.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Alexa could have an issue with accents . . . and I'm guessing, Atunah, even though you've been here a long time, that you might have one.

There's an episode of The Big Bang Theory where one of the characters, Barry, who can't pronounce the "r" sound, basically rants about how horrible Siri (on an iPhone) is; he keeps saying, "Siwi, can you wecommend a westauwant." She responds, "I'm sorry, Bawwy, I don't understand "wecommend a westauwant".

So, that's extreme, and played for laughs, of course, but I suspect that there are limits to how far off "Hollywood American" your speech is that might make it harder for the voice recognition to work.


----------



## Atunah

Maybe Claw has an accent, she hears me just fine now that I know what to say for the sleep timer.  

My husband actually has more issues at times than I do with her. I really only have issues when I try to get something played that isn't normal english, or has an accent of sort. And my husband keeps asking in way to causal ways. You know, not very specific, like he's talking to Hal or something. We aren't there yet, one does have to kind of narrow it down for her. 

I think most of the time the issue is the side speaker that stands about 2 feet from her. The one for the surround system. It gets in the way at times. 

I am convinced though she went into a snit when I brought home the dot. Its like she gave us the cold shoulder. Light would come on and then just the dudu sound and off again. Then we would ask her if she was ok, she said she was fine. Then she did it again for the next question.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Alexa could have an issue with accents . . . and I'm guessing, Atunah, even though you've been here a long time, that you might have one.


Claw was the one having problems--Atunah seems to be doing fine!

EDIT: There's a restaurant in Occoquan called the "Cock and Bowl" (they specialize in chicken dishes and bowls of mussels). I asked Siri for directions and she must have thought I said


Spoiler



Cock and balls


 because she said "that's not very nice!" LOL.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I said, " Alexa, thank you . ( I'm dictating this and she just responded "I can't find the answer to the question," which showed up on the screen.)

Anyway, in response to my thank you, she said , " sure, nice talking to you." 

She does make me laugh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just tried *Thank you* a few times:
"My pleasure"
"No problem. I'm happy to help."
"Sure, nice chatting with you."

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

When I request my playlist Treme [tre-MAY] (music from HBO series), Alexa replies "playlist Treme [treem]".


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> When I request my playlist Treme [tre-MAY] (music from HBO series), Alexa replies "playlist Treme [treem]".


 She does have a problem with pronunciation. When I request Godspell, she calls it Gahpell.


----------



## Sandpiper

Far as I'm concerned Echos need resetting by pulling plug too often.  It should not happen.  Late last night I had to reset when she didn't recognize artist name Johnny Mathis in a request for music.  Not many hours later same Echo didn't respond at all to simply wake name.  I wondered if a previously set alarm would sound.  It did, but I couldn't stop it by voice.  I reset which, of course stopped it.  When I plugged it it,  the alarm then continued.  Stopped it by voice.

Short time later I requested, "Echo, shuffle album 'The Things We Are Made Of' by Mary Chapin Carpenter."  Did not recognize it.  First time I tried got response "You might like . . . ."  Tried again.  Got the bloop sound.  In other words -- nothing.  Reset by plug.  Tried again.  She recognized it and played.

I call or e-mail Echo support.  Never really gets any better.  Sometimes I think Amazon and Google were in a race to get these things out in the market.  Amazon went first before it was really ready.  It needs work.  A lot of work.


----------



## mpeg2

How is your wifi reliability/connectivity? I've got 2 dots & 1 echo - and have only needed to pull the plug for a reset maybe once in 6 months...

Rich


----------



## Atunah

I have never unplugged my Echo. It never needed it. I have had mine since whenever they came up for prime members as beta. I ordered Dec 2014, but don't remember when it shipped. Its been in the same place since and I never had to reset it. I got the red ring a couple of times, but that was a router issue. 
Now she might not always hear me, but I call that selective hearing  

We'll see how my xmas added dot fares. so far same thing and it is upstairs away from the router.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sometimes Dot doesn't understand what I'm asking. The solution for me is to ask again a minute later. She certainly knows Johnny Mathis because she plays him for me.


----------



## Andra

We rarely have to reset ours either.  I have to reset my smart plugs every few weeks, but the Echos and Dots are pretty solid.
Sandpiper I am sorry that yours are so contrary.


----------



## Sandpiper

mpeg2 said:


> How is your wifi reliability/connectivity? I've got 2 dots & 1 echo - and have only needed to pull the plug for a reset maybe once in 6 months...
> 
> Rich


Fine. No problems with anything else.

I'm not techie. There's only me in this one bedroom condo. Two Echos -- one in living room and one in bedroom. I have old Fire tablet -- no problems with it. I have a TiVo hooked up to TV. I stream using Fire TV and Apple TV. No problems. ISP is AT&T U-verse 18 mbps. Three Kindles (really use only one). Computer is a newish MacBook Pro. I think that's everything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sometimes Dot doesn't understand what I'm asking. The solution for me is to ask again a minute later. She certainly knows Johnny Mathis because she plays him for me.


Right after I posted this, Alexa shut down on me. She is such a prissy-missy sometimes. Anyway, the plug connecting to the Dot was loose. No idea how that happened.


----------



## Sandpiper

Now what has happened to photo in my signature??  I am seeing question mark in a little blue box.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't even see the question mark.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sandpiper, I see the picture of the Beagle now!

I believe one time I had a glitch with my Echo and pulled the plug briefly for a fix. Certainly not a common problem. Thankfully!


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm about ready to give up on Alexa in my bedroom.  I keep having to reset / pull plug on it.  

I want her to play / do something.  I sometimes have to repeatedly ask and ask and ask before she gets it right.  After a while it's easier to reset and ask.  Then she understands.  Had to last night to get her to play Tune-In station I wanted and set the sleep timer.  Woke up early.  "Alexa, what time is it?"  NO response.  Get up and reset.  Started playing a Tune-In station.  Fell asleep again.  Woke up 1.5 - 2 hours later.  Tune-In station is still playing.  Good.  "Alexa, what time is it?"  NO response.  So I can't even tell her to STOP.  Pulled the plug and left it.  

I'm not techie.  I'm in an average size one bedroom condo -- in other words not big.  There is a wall between my bedroom Echo and computer and network stuff in the living room.  My older Fire tablet and MacBook Pro work fine in the bedroom.  What is going on?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My daughter has the same problem with the one in her kitchen. I wonder if it's a defect in the device itself and maybe I should return it.


----------



## Sandpiper

I have two Echos -- Echo in the living room and Alexa in the bedroom.  Don't seem to have problems with living room Echo.  One of them is already a replacement.  A replacement when I had just one Echo in the living room -- not a replacement of a bedroom Echo.  Not quite sure myself which of my current two is the replacement.  I'm sure Amazon knows.

Will be calling Amazon Echo customer service today.  With all these problems will refuse to talk to anyone whose first language is not English.  Sorry.


----------



## mpeg2

Simple test - swap the devices. See if the problem moves with the device (suggesting a defective device) - or stays with the room (suggesting something else - maybe network).

Rich


----------



## Linjeakel

I changed the wake up name on my Echo from "Alexa" to "Computer" and half the time it just ignored me - I would have to call out "Computer" several times before it woke up. 

I changed it back to "Alexa" and now it responds first time, pretty much every time I try. Why there should be such a difference I've no idea, but at least it was an easy fix.


----------



## Sandpiper

GRRRRRRR.  I typed a bunch.  Hit preview.  It all disappeared.  

In the past I'd thought of trying the switching thing.  Didn't.  Don't know why.  

I called Amazon Echo CS.  Surprised Steven didn't maybe suggest switching.  (Bedroom Echo is the replacement.)  It was quick with him.  Told him all the resetting / plug stuff re late last night and early this morning.  Also problems with Alexa understanding me.  I'm getting a new one.  He's putting a gift card in my account for the price of a new Echo with expedited shipping.    Steven is going to call me in an hour and we will do it.  

I'm not techie.  Sometimes I think of various things that might be a/effecting it.  But then why does it work sometimes and then not?  

I sure hope this coming new Echo works.  I do like them in general, but the bedroom has gotten to be ridiculous -- this morning.  Maybe Amazon is working hard to keep customers happy due to competition with Google Home?


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm in an older condo building -- 45 - 50 years old.  Not as many 'lectric outlets as in newer buildings.  My two Echos are both plugged into strips.  Same strips - one in each room.  Nothing else high tech plugged into either strip.  My cordless phone is plugged into an outlet / not strip in the bedroom. Could that??  Would seem tech-related problems could be endless.  I don't know?


----------



## Sandpiper

Steven called. My new


Spoiler



white


 Echo will be delivered Sunday. Two nights without? 

I really hope it works -- well.


----------



## barryem

I think the thing with Alexa and Siri and Okay Google isn't that it's limited, it's that it's amazing how much it actually can do.  This is incredible technology.

I retired as a systems programmer about 25 years ago.  Systems programmers do very technical programming, drivers, etc.  I'd always done a lot of hobby programming as well and my plan was to read about artificial intelligence and start writing stuff for the fun of it.  I did quite a bit of reading on the topic, which was far more primitive in those days, and soon found myself trying to understand things that were way over my head.  It was fascinating stuff but I just didn't have the kind of skills that were needed for it, although I had thought I would.

Anyway, in the process I learned a bit about what AI could do in those days.  Echo and Siri and Cortana and so on are like magic compared to the stuff they had 25 years ago.  And my guess is that in 25 years this will all seem just as primitive.  But for now it's really amazing stuff.

About 15 or so years before I retired, i don't recall the year, I wrote a text to speech driver for a new speech synthesizer chip from Hitachi.  That chip could take phonemes and speak them aloud.  My driver had to convert small bits of text, ticker symbols and prices and a few assorted words, into phonemes.  I was also totally unqualified for that but so was everyone else and I managed to get it done.  This had nothing to do with AI of course.  The result was good enough that the guy I wrote it for ended up selling it to the New York Stock Exchange.  It wasn't easy to understand but it was possible to understand it.

Since then I've made it a point to look into the current state of speech synthesis about every year or two.  It's amazing how much it keeps improving.

Alexa and it's brothers and sisters are truly state of the art.  They are amazing technology.  And yet we complain about what they can't do.  And that's exactly why they'll get better. 

I bought one of the very first Echos by invitation.  I don't have the slightest use for it.  I get the temperature from it, use it for music, show it off to my neighbors, etc.  Really I have other and better ways of doing all those things.  It was a complete waste of money for me.  But I'm so glad I have it. 

Barry


----------



## DawnB

Sandpiper if you still have problems with the echo in your bedroom after you get your replacement I suggest testing the wifi signal in that room, I was having the same issues as you until I got a wifi extender for my bedroom, no issues since then (I live in a small apartment so I didn't think the wifi could be an issue but the comcast tech said even 1 wall in between could cause wifi issues in some buildings)


----------



## Sandpiper

DawnB said:


> Sandpiper if you still have problems with the echo in your bedroom after you get your replacement I suggest testing the wifi signal in that room, I was having the same issues as you until I got a wifi extender for my bedroom, no issues since then (I live in a small apartment so I didn't think the wifi could be an issue but the comcast tech said even 1 wall in between could cause wifi issues in some buildings)


Any chance you could give me a link to one you'd recommend on Amazon? A think it's gotta be plugged in? Looks like I'll need a longer strip. All the wall warts make things more difficult. As I said I have limited actual outlets.


----------



## DawnB

I bought https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R92CLD6 (Nighthawk AC1900) because its one the the few that can be plugged into a power strip. Most wifi extenders have to be plugged into a wall socket directly which like you I couldn't do due to limited outlets.


----------



## Sandpiper

My


Spoiler



white


 Echo was delivered a little while ago.  Setting up an Echo for the fourth time. Happy to have one in the bedroom again. (Although I do also have a Bose Wave Music System in both the living room and bedroom. )

I'm guessing Steven who I talked to at Amazon is new. He did not ask me to do any testing, etc. on my old black bedroom Echo. Offered almost immediately to replace it by gift card / refunding items recently purchased. I don't think that's the norm.

So now I have four Echos. (Or three? Don't remember if I kept second Echo or Amazon asked me to send it back. If I have it, it's stuck in my condo storage closet.) It's not that this last black bedroom Echo totally doesn't work. I guess I don't know where else I'd put it. Should I deregister it or try it some place? Would Amazon "catch" that I would be using an Echo which they replaced? As I said, I never claimed that it did not work at all -- just that it didn't work well.

*ETA:* I couldn't connect new


Spoiler



white


 Echo to my wifi unless I deregistered the old black. So two at a time for me.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've had an Echo for app. 2 years.  I don't remember Echo not changing time from Standard to DST on its own before??!!  There's no DST in Settings > Device time zones.  I manually had to change it from Central Standard to Eastern Standard.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I've had an Echo for app. 2 years. I don't remember Echo not changing time from Standard to DST on its own before??!! There's no DST in Settings > Device time zones. I manually had to change it from Central Standard to Eastern Standard.


I have two in my house. GS's Dot changed over automatically. Mine hasn't. Maybe it's one of those rolling updates. GS's is on his own account.


----------



## Sandpiper

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have two in my house. GS's Dot changed over automatically. Mine hasn't. Maybe it's one of those rolling updates. GS's is on his own account.


I called Amazon. My Settings > Device time zone was still set to America as opposed to US. That makes a difference.

*ETA: * "America" setting is for places that don't change to DST. "US" setting is for most of country which does change.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I called Amazon. My Settings > Device time zone was still set to America as opposed to US. That makes a difference.
> 
> *ETA: * "America" setting is for places that don't change to DST. "US" setting is for most of country which does change.


Thanks. I'll try that right now.

Just opened Alexa and got this message.

"We are experiencing issues with daylight saving transition. This is affecting customers in the EDT and CDT time zones. We are working to address the problem."

But, changing it to US and resetting the time zone to EST worked.


----------



## Sandpiper

Sleep timer works for any music, etc. from Echo.  (Probably not bluetoothed through Echo.)  I use it pretty much every night.  Be a little careful if you use the word "stop" in your request.  She may just STOP what she's doing at the moment.  

Also if you say "sleep timer" be careful that she doesn't hear only TIMER.  That happened to me once.  I didn't pay attention to her confirming what I requested.  Timer went off later and woke me up.  

Whatever you say, listen for her confirmation on what to do.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Sandpiper said:


> I called Amazon. My Settings > Device time zone was still set to America as opposed to US. That makes a difference.
> 
> *ETA: * "America" setting is for places that don't change to DST. "US" setting is for most of country which does change.


Thanks. That info will come in handy if Texas goes off DST permanently. There are several bills in the state legislature that propose to do exactly that.

Mike


----------



## Andra

I didn't think to check the Echoes to see if the time changed correctly - guess that's on my list of stuff to do tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Before I even open my eyes in the morning, I very groggily ask Alexa what time it is. That's how I knew the clock hadn't changed to DST.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I said good morning to mine on Saturday.  She cheerily said good morning and reminded me to change my clocks but assured me I wouldn't have to change her!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I have had Pandora Premium for a number of years.  Like it and it works well via Echo.  Now I am also thinking of Spotify Premium.  Regular Spotify (with ads) doesn't work with Echo.  I have Amazon Music Unlimited.  Not impressed with it or the app.  To me the app is not done well at all.  Any opinions on Spotify through Echo?


----------



## Sandpiper

In B&N today, heard music by artist 2Cellos.  Got home and wanted Echo to play their music.  She will play their music when request is for a particular album, but not request for "shuffle 2Cellos".  Echo hears "two Cellos" and doesn't recognize that.


----------



## gdae23

Sandpiper said:


> In B&N today, heard music by artist 2Cellos. Got home and wanted Echo to play their music. She will play their music when request is for a particular album, but not request for "shuffle 2Cellos". Echo hears "two Cellos" and doesn't recognize that.


When I have this problem, I add the Amazon Music Unlimited album(s) to my music library. (Unless you actually choose to download the albums what you're really doing is simply bookmarking the albums when you click on the add button.) Then when I want to hear it, I tell Alexa to play this music "from my music library". This has worked successfully, whether I'm asking to hear shuffle play, a specific album, or a specific artist. I also use this method when there's a performer with a common name and there are other performers with the same name that I'm not interested in hearing. That way when I request shuffle play of that artist, Alexa will only play the music in my music library and not all the music under that name in Amazon Music Unlimited.



Sandpiper said:


> I have Amazon Music Unlimited. Not impressed with it or the app. To me the app is not done well at all.


I completely agree with you about the app. I decided to try Amazon as my first streaming experience because of the price. I chose their annual plan which was quite a bit cheaper than either Spotify or Apple Music. I'm fine with the selection of music which seems to be the same as the other services. However, I'm used to using iTunes with the music I own and next to that, the Amazon music app seems extremely rudimentary and not very user-friendly. I'm not sure if I will stick with Amazon streaming or not in the future. If the price goes up I definitely will consider switching to one of the other services, mainly because of the poor quality of the app.


----------



## Sandpiper

I did call Amazon Echo after not being able to get 2Cellos to play. She said make a playlist of their music. It was late at night -- not into messing with the Music app. Then I did. That works. Named the playlist Dos Cellos. 

The more I work with Amazon's Music app, the more comfortable I am with it. It is OK. Will probably renew when my annual subscription runs out. Spotify does have a _major_ problem. A lot of talk about it on the Spotify message board, but Spotify does not fix it.


----------



## gdae23

Sandpiper said:


> I did call Amazon Echo after not being able to get 2Cellos to play. She said make a playlist of their music. It was late at night -- not into messing with the Music app. Then I did. That works. Named the playlist Dos Cellos.
> 
> The more I work with Amazon's Music app, the more comfortable I am with it. It is OK. Will probably renew when my annual subscription runs out. Spotify does have a _major_ problem. A lot of talk about it on the Spotify message board, but Spotify does not fix it.


That's another good solution, setting up a playlist. I like the name you gave the playlist!

I can use the Amazon music app, but I find it very slow and very limited in what you can do with it, compared to iTunes. I've only used the free Spotify app, on my laptop. That seemed to be somewhere in between Amazon and iTunes in terms of usability. What's the major problem that it has?


----------



## Andra

You can also say "play artist 2Cellos"


----------



## Sandpiper

Andra said:


> You can also say "play artist 2Cellos"


I tried that and a few other word combinations. Echo simply does not recognize the digit 2.


----------



## Sandpiper

gdae23 said:


> That's another good solution, setting up a playlist. I like the name you gave the playlist!
> 
> I can use the Amazon music app, but I find it very slow and very limited in what you can do with it, compared to iTunes. I've only used the free Spotify app, on my laptop. That seemed to be somewhere in between Amazon and iTunes in terms of usability. What's the major problem that it has?


Dos Cellos -- four years of high school Spanish many years ago. I thought of naming it Two Cellos, but Amazon already has a Two Cellos playlist which has other artists in it.

I want to use either Amazon's Music Unlimited or Spotify so I can "easily" use voice requests for music on Echo.

I like to shuffle songs / tracks. Spotify does NOT do true shuffle of at least playlists -- play all songs without repeating a song. It repeats songs, sometimes repeatedly in a row, within the play of a playlist. I believe though I'm not quite sure of it that is _if_ you have loop turned on. If loop is not on it plays a true shuffle. Again, I'm not sure of that. It may repeat songs whether loop is on or not. And I don't know if all that is true or not when playing an artist or an album.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I just purchased the Echo Dot. Still trying to get used to using it. I am working on getting more products in my home to make it more of a smart home so it will be more useful. I have tried asking alexa questions. I get a lot of "humm I don't know the answer to that". I have to work on more specific questions. Its an interesting little device. I don't have a problem with the speakers, I haven't connected to any other external speakers, it is loud enough so far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmykindle3 said:


> I just purchased the Echo Dot. Still trying to get used to using it. I am working on getting more products in my home to make it more of a smart home so it will be more useful. I have tried asking alexa questions. I get a lot of "humm I don't know the answer to that". I have to work on more specific questions. Its an interesting little device. I don't have a problem with the speakers, I haven't connected to any other external speakers, it is loud enough so far.


I use a blue tooth speaker in another room when I'm listening to music or an audio book. I can't ask it anything that way, but it's fine for just listening.


----------



## geniebeanie

Yesterday both my echo and dot shut down.  I called the 7/24 number on Amazon.com.  Amazon will not let the echo or the dot work on unsecured computers.  Because of these updates, I had to sign up with Cloud Technologies, I had io pay $29.99 and every month a other $29.99.  This is until the $300.00 total is paid.  I am so angry.  They held my echo and dot hostage until I paid.  Wondering if kindles are next. When I found my echo and dot off line I tried for a hour to get them back on line.  Nothing worked.  I called Amazon.  They transferred me to Comcast.  Poor guy tried everything, nothing.  Got transferred to Comcast in N.J.  Second guy tried everything, nothing.  Called Amazon  cloud Technologies. Nit took this guy a hour to get echo and the dot online.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

geniebeanie said:


> Amazon will not let the echo or the dot work on unsecured computers.


This sounds really bogus to me. What do they mean by "unsecured computer"? Who is your internet provider? How are you connected to the internet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> This sounds really bogus to me. What do they mean by "unsecured computer"? Who is your internet provider? How are you connected to the internet?


Yeah . . . weird to me, too. You shouldn't even need to HAVE a computer, if I've understood correctly (with the caveat that I have no Echo/Dot devices and no interest in having one). Though you DO need to have wifi, I guess. Very strange.


----------



## Sandpiper

I am not techie. I looked up "unsecured computer". Maybe that should be "unsecured computer _network_". If geniebeanie is using her Echo and Dot at home, hopefully she would be on her own locked network?


----------



## D/W

This is what I've been waiting for! NEW TIMER/REMINDER FUNCTIONS!

From an email I received:



> Right on time
> 
> Introducing two new ways to make the most of your time. First, Alexa users can now set named timers. Second, you can ask for proactive reminders about upcoming events or tasks and Alexa will notify you through your Echo device. Just ask:
> 
> - "Alexa, set a pasta timer for 9 minutes."
> - "Alexa, remind me to call Mom on Saturday at 2pm."
> - "Alexa, what are my reminders this weekend?"


I just tested the timer. When time was up, Echo beeped as usual and also said, "Your pasta timer is done." This is going to be a great help since I can't always remember _why_ I set a particular timer, especially when I have several at once.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DreamWeaver said:


> This is what I've been waiting for! NEW TIMER/REMINDER FUNCTIONS!
> 
> From an email I received:
> 
> I just tested the timer. When time was up, Echo beeped as usual and also said, "Your pasta timer is done." This is going to be a great help since I can't always remember _why_ I set a particular timer, especially when I have several at once.


I have that problem as well. This is a blessing.


----------



## D/W

Today only, Amazon Echo is $50 off ($129.99).

From an email I received this morning:



> Limited-time offer ends June 26, 2017 at 8:59 PM Pacific Time


----------



## etexlady

Guess I'm a little late to the ECHO party.  I've had an ECHO from the beginning when they offered it for $99 to Prime members.  Got it, set it up and promptly forgot about it.  Seldom ever used it for anything other than the weather forecast.  I decided I needed to use it or sell it so I enabled some skills and found I enjoyed playing music.  I like to play relaxing sounds in the background as I read.  When the Dot went on sale several months ago I bought it thinking to put it in the bedroom.  I left it sitting on the counter for almost six months and finally got it set up today but I the sound was not as good as the ECHO.  I happened to think of my Bose Soundlink speaker and discovered I could pair it with the Dot and have the great sound I wanted.  So, a little late to the party but I'm loving it.


----------



## Sandpiper

etexlady said:


> Guess I'm a little late to the ECHO party. I've had an ECHO from the beginning when they offered it for $99 to Prime members. Got it, set it up and promptly forgot about it. Seldom ever used it for anything other than the weather forecast. I decided I needed to use it or sell it so I enabled some skills and found I enjoyed playing music. I like to play relaxing sounds in the background as I read. When the Dot went on sale several months ago I bought it thinking to put it in the bedroom. I left it sitting on the counter for almost six months and finally got it set up today but I the sound was not as good as the ECHO. I happened to think of my Bose Soundlink speaker and discovered I could pair it with the Dot and have the great sound I wanted. So, a little late to the party but I'm loving it.


I got it early at $99 too. Used it for music from the beginning. So easy just to request and it plays . . . mostly. There are problems occasionally with voice requesting. I have subscribed to Amazon Unlimited Music. I don't often think of it for information on whatever subject. Getting more into Echo as a dictionary -- spelling and definition. How far is it from here to there? You get "as the crow flies" answer. And as I'm watching TV shows or movies . . . how old is??

And a _very good skill_ -- check out Sleep and Relaxation Sounds by Jeff Bolton. Other than for a few basic sleep sounds, there will soon be a charge. Well worth it as far as I'm concerned.

*etexlady*, you might enjoy the Tap. Smaller sound, but good quality. When it first came out, didn't see the point in it if it had to be charged. I did order it on Prime Day. Happy I did.


----------



## DawnB

I have an Echo in the living room & I have a Tap. I had a dot in the bedroom that I used to connect my Tap to it via bluetooth, but since they added Hands Free Voice control to the Tap I didn't need the Dot anymore (gave it to a friend) I love the Echo & Tap use them both daily. I also have the skill Sleep and Relaxation Sounds by Jeff Bolton


----------



## Sandpiper

DawnB said:


> I also have the skill Sleep and Relaxation Sounds by Jeff Bolton


Did you get the lifetime premium membership?


----------



## DawnB

Sandpiper said:


> Did you get the lifetime premium membership?


not yet


----------



## Jane917

I found this article interesting. Has anyone seen this device yet?

http://www.columbian.com/news/2017/aug/13/tech-test-with-retooled-clock-radio-ihome-makes-a-spot-for-your-dot/


----------



## mlewis78

I took my Tap speaker to Minneapolis with me two weeks ago and discovered that it does not recognize where you are. Had to fix the location in the settings. I used it for the alarm and to listen to Minnesota Public Radio, news and classical through itunes. I had to reset the wi-fi on the 4th day when the Hilton Honors wi-fi expired and spent a lot of time on it that morning. Even my iphone wasn't going to the page where I needed to put the promo code in.


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> I took my Tap speaker to Minneapolis with me two weeks ago and discovered that it does not recognize where you are. Had to fix the location in the settings. I used it for the alarm and to listen to Minnesota Public Radio, news and classical through itunes. I had to reset the wi-fi on the 4th day when the Hilton Honors wi-fi expired and spent a lot of time on it that morning. Even my iphone wasn't going to the page where I needed to put the promo code in.


Was wondering what I'd have to do with Tap when I travel with it. Go into Alexa app on iPhone and change various settings including wifi? Does it automatically recognize wifi when you get home?


----------



## mlewis78

Sandpiper said:


> Was wondering what I'd have to do with Tap when I travel with it. Go into Alexa app on iPhone and change various settings including wifi? Does it automatically recognize wifi when you get home?


My Tap does automatically recognize my wi-fi when I get home after having it out.

One day this week I wanted to sleep an extra hour (need to tell Tap to set alarm . .. ) and then found out that it was not connected to wi-fi. I had the worst time trying to get it reconnected and I was half-awake. Wasted 40 minutes on it. I got it back after I got home from work late that night. It came on without my doing anything. This was after my Echo in the living room went offline and then came back after I turned on my laptop (my Echo connects to my laptop bluetooth, but I don't know why that brought the wi-fi back). Then I checked the Tap and it was also connected to Wi-Fi and I've had no problems since then.


----------



## Sandpiper

mlewis78 said:


> My Tap does automatically recognize my wi-fi when I get home after having it out.
> 
> One day this week I wanted to sleep an extra hour (need to tell Tap to set alarm . .. ) and then found out that it was not connected to wi-fi. I had the worst time trying to get it reconnected and I was half-awake. Wasted 40 minutes on it. I got it back after I got home from work late that night. It came on without my doing anything. This was after my Echo in the living room went offline and then came back after I turned on my laptop (my Echo connects to my laptop bluetooth, but I don't know why that brought the wi-fi back). Then I checked the Tap and it was also connected to Wi-Fi and I've had no problems since then.




Was it you who recommended making playlists for albums that won't play by album name? Thank you or whoever for suggesting that. I've make playlists for other reasons too. Couple albums I like have ridiculously long names which you have to say to get them to play. Just made playlists of them with short simple names.


----------



## readingril

I went to see Bruce Springsteen in 2016, and subsequently purchased the MP3s of the show. Boy oh boy did it have a long weird name (which included the concert name in the date) when I uploaded it to Amazon, so rather than renaming, I created a playlist - Springsteen Baltimore. Definitely easier to say!


----------



## Sandpiper

readingril said:


> I went to see Bruce Springsteen in 2016, and subsequently purchased the MP3s of the show. Boy oh boy did it have a long weird name (which included the concert name in the date) when I uploaded it to Amazon, so rather than renaming, I created a playlist - Springsteen Baltimore. Definitely easier to say!


----------



## Sandpiper

I am having a problem playing Pandora Plus stations on Echo.  One of my stations, 70s Lite Rock, Echo says either doesn't know it or can't play it.  Tonight I asked for a station and Echo repeatedly came back playing a different station.

I like Echos, etc., but I really get tired of problems like this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I am having a problem playing Pandora Plus stations on Echo. One of my stations, 70s Lite Rock, Echo says either doesn't know it or can't play it. Tonight I asked for a station and Echo repeatedly came back playing a different station.
> 
> I like Echos, etc., but I really get tired of problems like this.


Yes, I frequently have the same problem.


----------



## Sandpiper

Glad to know it's not just me.  I contacted Pandora via e-mail.  Suggested messing with my internet connection.  Not being techie -- not gonna do that.  Everything works OK otherwise.  Problem must be with Amazon.  FIX IT!!!    Will report it there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Glad to know it's not just me. I contacted Pandora via e-mail. Suggested messing with my internet connection. Not being techie -- not gonna do that. Everything works OK otherwise. Problem must be with Amazon. FIX IT!!!  Will report it there.


What gets me is when I actually own a particular album or I was just listening to it an hour ago but had to pause, and Alexa tells me she can't find it.


----------



## backslidr

These things happen to me a lot, too. I spend more time in the Alexa app getting my Pandora stations and albums to play than I should have to.


----------



## Sandpiper

I copied and pasted these last number of posts in feedback in Echo app.  

AMAZON, FIX IT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Got e-mail response to my feedbacks -- Call us.  So I called and asked to speak to someone whose first language is English.  Talked to Robert in the Philippines, slight accent.  Looooong call with him.  He looked at my e-mails and feedback.  Again, told him details.  Had me try various things.  Amazon is kind of aware of problems with Pandora.  He will be calling me back to report.


----------



## backslidr

It'll be interesting to hear what they have to say. Hope this leads to a fix.


----------



## Sandpiper

Another problem -- with the dictionary. I asked for definition of _neophyte_. Response was basically "I don't know. / I don't recognize that." It is a word. How can Echo not give me the definition? I looked in the app, "What is the definition of _neo fight_?" Amazon still has a lot of work to do software-wise.


----------



## Gary_Berg

Sandpiper said:


> Another problem -- with the dictionary. I asked for definition of _neophyte_. Response was basically "I don't know. / I don't recognize that." It is a word. How can Echo not give me the definition? I looked in the app, "What is the definition of _neo fight_?" Amazon still has a lot of work to do software-wise.


My Echo Show had no problems with that word.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper

Gary_Berg said:


> My Echo Show had no problems with that word.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I just now tried it again. "I don't know that one." I can't say it any more clearly. Now _neil fight_ shows in the app.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> I just now tried it again. "I don't know that one." I can't say it any more clearly. Now _neil fight_ shows in the app.


Yes, this is a big problem. Sometimes when I get to the grocery story, I can't read an item on my list and I don't remember what it was. That's why I make a list. So I don't have to remember.


----------



## Sandpiper

Robert from Amazon Echo did call me today.  Amazon is aware of problems.  They're working on it and contacting Pandora . . . .


----------



## Sandpiper

Today I started an album playing on Echo.  Told her to "Loop."  She confirmed that.  Wanted soft music playing for my dog.  Went out for 2 - 3 hours.  Came home to quiet.  (It's happened couple of times before.)  Contacted Amazon through app.  I think they're aware of this, another problem.  Did say that Echo will stop playing after eight hours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Today I started an album playing on Echo. Told her to "Loop." She confirmed that. Wanted soft music playing for my dog. Went out for 2 - 3 hours. Came home to quiet. (It's happened couple of times before.) Contacted Amazon through app. I think they're aware of this, another problem. Did say that Echo will stop playing after eight hours.


I'm trying audio books. Angelo doesn't really seem to care one way or another.


----------



## Andra

I found some albums in my Amazon Music subscription for play for Ginger when I'm out.  But I forget to set it before I leave.  Trying to get anything from Amazon Music to play through the Alexa app is very frustrating.  I ended up following my own advice and made a playlist just for her


----------



## Sandpiper

Andra said:


> I found some albums in my Amazon Music subscription for play for Ginger when I'm out. But I forget to set it before I leave. Trying to get anything from Amazon Music to play through the Alexa app is very frustrating. I ended up following my own advice and made a playlist just for her


Anything? Mostly it works for me -- but not 100%. I have Amazon Music Unlimited. Annual renewal date is tomorrow. I'll go for another year.


----------



## Andra

Sandpiper said:


> Anything? Mostly it works for me -- but not 100%. I have Amazon Music Unlimited. Annual renewal date is tomorrow. I'll go for another year.


Anything specific I mean. I don't want to browse their stations or whatever. I just wanted to start playing a particular album through the app.


----------



## sjc

I love mine; I didn't at first. I have HD it for a year. I bought my daughter and her husband the older version 1st generation for Christmas, because I heard that the newer version does not have the same quality as the first generation. My only wish is that they were some way to remember all of the skills!!


----------



## mlewis78

Is there someone who knows whether the new $100 Echo sounds the same, better or worse than the original Echo? Does anyone have both models and have an opinion about this?


----------

